

Jobs to iPhone 4 user: "relax, enjoy your family. It is just a phone." - ryandvm
http://gizmodo.com/5577316/steve-jobs-to-angry-iphone-4-user-relax-its-just-a-phone

======
pedalpete
Though I've never been an apple fan with the exception of early ipods, I am
VERY surprised to see them flaunt their arrogance so publicly.

Strangely, it seems many of their minions are still promoting the iPhone 4 as
a great device. I was on a plane the other day when a guy who had an ipad and
iphone 4 calmly explained to the passenger next to him that all he had to do
was hold his palm away from the phone, and things were fine. He RAVED about
how great it was! It was his 3rd iPhone, he loves Apple.

If you've never owned an Apple product, or only had an iPod, and went out and
bought the iPhone 4, would you become a fan? Particularly when Android is just
gearing up with some really interesting devices?

Is the iPhone 4 Apple's Vista?

------
ryandvm
Okay - here's a conspiracy theory for you.

The iPhone is no longer an immediately recognizable status symbol. It used to
be that you could spot an Apple faithful from a mile away. But now, that guy
may be holding a Droid or a Palm or a Blackberry or whatever. It's hard to
say.

Apple obviously knew about the antenna issue. A couple days after the iPhone
is released Jobs issues the strange suggestion "avoid holding it in that way".
And boom - you can once again instantly recognize a thoroughbred iPhone user
by his or her distinct grip on their phone. Phone away from face, fingers off
the antenna. Either that or the blazing pastel band that is practically
required unless you want to keep a stack of replacement glass on hand.

Apple has mastered social marketing.

------
ben1040
Maybe it's just that my mother raised me with the idea that you catch more
flies with sugar. But, I don't think it's terribly reasonable to mail the CEO
of a company with the tone they used, even if the product in question is
defective. I think most people would not have expected a positive outpouring
of help if they sent emails like that.

Jobs respectfully told him to shut up and, in not so many words, return the
phone if he doesn't like it. Seems like a more than appropriate response.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Another blog claimed that Apple had approached this guy to tell him to stop
posting videos of the death grip glitch and that's how the exchange started.
He still comes off as a loon, but it seems slightly better if you know this
was part of an ongoing conversation that he didn't start.

